
Show HN: QuickSilicon – Hire semicon talent effectively - raulbehl
http://quicksilicon.in
======
raulbehl
QuickSilicon is a SaaS product that caters to the technical hiring needs of
the semiconductor industry. QuickSilicon allows companies to host challenges
(or hackathons as they say!) consisting of design problems and theoretical
questions to test skills relevant to the semiconductor industry.

